# wich brand out of these



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

hey guys i just got 2 infinity kappa perfect 12s vq insert. they are 1600watts max/400watts rms each. now ive ben looking on ebay to see a more wide brand of amps. i dont want to be underpowering these subs.
Profile AP1200 
Hifonics ZX4000 Zeus Series 
Power Acoustik TS1440
Boss Riot
AUDIOFONICS ADF-243 

VOLFENHAG now ive heard mixed things about these amps but more less that they arnt that good

i got about 150bucks to spend so far its either ebay or cmttrading.com if anyone knows a place that could get gooddeals on amps let me kno or if anyone has a good one they want to sell.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Skoodles said:


> hey guys i just got 2 infinity kappa perfect 12s vq insert. they are 1600watts max/400watts rms each. now ive ben looking on ebay to see a more wide brand of amps. i dont want to be underpowering these subs.
> Profile AP1200
> Hifonics ZX4000 Zeus Series
> Power Acoustik TS1440
> ...



If I had to pick out of those I'd take the HiFonics especially over the profile, boss, or power acoustik...


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

wes said:


> If I had to pick out of those I'd take the HiFonics especially over the profile, boss, or power acoustik...


Yup Hifonics. But if you were to save up just another $50, you could get the Hifonics NX750D (its a MONO block amp) which does 750 watts mono. Thats almost double what the Zx400 does. And usually you will get a mono amp cheaper than the same rated 2 channel amp. I have to ask though, what is the ohm rating on the subs? This will help determin which amp is actually best for your application. You ultimately want to have the most efficient setup, so looking an amp that will do its max rated power to match your sub's end load impedence. 

This price I found was on www.onlinecarstereo, so perhaps Ebay has better prices on the mono block amps. Another brand to look into who makes very efficient budget amp is Avionixx. I have seen a few on Ebay myself. 

Anywho here are a few links for you to chew on:
Hifonics nx750 

Avionixx


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

General Features: Rubber Surround 
Nominal Input Power Rating: 400 W 
Nominal Impedance: 4 ohm(s) 
Cone Style: Cone 
Diameter: 12 in 
Mounting Depth: 7 in 
Sensitivity: 89 dB 
Satellite Max Frequency Response: 400 Hz 
Satellite Min Frequency Response: 25 Hz 
Maximum Input Power Rating: 1600 W 

they are dual voice coil and i use to have an audibahn 15 dual voice coil and that i could wire down to 2ohm. could i do the same with these? by bridging the coils together. i didnt get a book with these and i looked online but havent found anything on wiring.

i wasnt sure if i could wire these thigns down to 2ohm or even 1 but i doubt that, so thats why i was looking for 2ch amps. but if mono amps are the way to go in my application llet me kno


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

i got me an amp. MTX6500D 80$ couldnt pass it up. if it does what i need ill prolly buy anotherone so i can have one amp per sub.

MTX6500D amp - tested 597 watts at 2 ohms (with certificate) Has box, manual, and MTX sticker (unused)

well i dont ahve it in my possesion yet but i will when i get back to the states on the 13th


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

4ohm DVC subs, these are your ONLY choices, sorry. So buy the other one to have one amp per sub. Then wire the sub in parallel to get a final load of 2 ohms per sub per amp:


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

so for a little while i cant run both subs on this amp? i cant bridge the coils on the subs then run one sub per channel? ive ben reading and i dont think you can bridge this amp.... i gotta get somethin cleared up maybe you can help
RMS Power measured at 12.5 Volts DC: 
250 Watts x 1 into a 4 Ohm load with less than 0.5% Thd+N 
500 Watts x 1 into a 2 Ohm load with less than 1% Thd+N 
Dynamic Power (IHF-202 Standard) measured at 14.4 Volts DC 
450 Watts x 1 into a 4 Ohm load 
775 Watts x 1 into a 2 Ohm load 
now the amp shows its got 2positive and 2 negative.....and all these says x1channel does thismean nowmatter what i have to have it one positive and one negative and cant run a 2 speakers into it like 2channel. then why would they add the extra speaker terminals on it...basically ima need another amp im guessig.

ive never messed with a mono amp my old amp just had lines telling me wich one to bridge and it was a 2ch so any help is appreciated.


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

well nvm figured out i cant use this amp i need to go and find a 1ohm stable amp some wheres. thx for all the help


one more thing say on my sub if i bridge my voice coils would that make it 2ohm or no. if it does can i then jsut get a 2ch amp that puts out 2ohms per channel?









Dual-6 Ohm Subwoofer: 3 Ohms
Dual-4 Ohm Subwoofer: 2 Ohms
Dual-2 Ohm Subwoofer: 1 Ohms

say i did that but i had a 2ch amp and i had each sub going to each channel that would work right?


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Skoodles said:


> say i did that but i had a 2ch amp and i had each sub going to each channel that would work right?


Yes but you wont be getting maximum power that way. you should have gotten either the Hifonics or the Avionixx amp in my opinion.


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

Azgrower said:


> Yes but you wont be getting maximum power that way. you should have gotten either the Hifonics or the Avionixx amp in my opinion.


actualy i told that guy i couldnt use the amp in my application so i told him i dont want it anymore and im still on the search. and ive ben doing alot of research so i understand the whole wiring and ohms alot better so now i kno what i need to look for. also thx to the people on the forum for helping me out


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

I have a 12 kapa perfect. I'm only putting 2oowatts rms to it and you can here it thump about 2 blocks away. I recomend getting a flare cap or bass stiffener. Cause your headlights will flicker or dim when the bass hits hard. 

As amps go as long as the amp is 2ohm stable you could drive both. Just remmeber that the louder and clearer you want your music the closer you want to match your amps rms power to the max of the speakers rms power. Mine is a cheap jensen(350 watt) i bought for a bill about 5 yrs ago with no problems. As long as the specs are what you need the brand doesn't much matter unless your going to show it off. Also somthing to look at is the signal to noise ratio. The higher this is the clear the amp will amplify the sound and the better the bass will sound at all power levels. Anyway my sub is about 5 yrs old too so.


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

SXSENIS said:


> I have a 12 kapa perfect. I'm only putting 2oowatts rms to it and you can here it thump about 2 blocks away. I recomend getting a flare cap or bass stiffener. Cause your headlights will flicker or dim when the bass hits hard.
> 
> As amps go as long as the amp is 2ohm stable you could drive both. Just remmeber that the louder and clearer you want your music the closer you want to match your amps rms power to the max of the speakers rms power. Mine is a cheap jensen(350 watt) i bought for a bill about 5 yrs ago with no problems. As long as the specs are what you need the brand doesn't much matter unless your going to show it off. Also somthing to look at is the signal to noise ratio. The higher this is the clear the amp will amplify the sound and the better the bass will sound at all power levels. Anyway my sub is about 5 yrs old too so.


well whats a good s/n ratio about 100db or so?? alot of amps ive looked at have ben around 100db s/n ratio


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Don't look at s/n ratings, every company measures them differently so they can't even be compared, and even if they were all rated the same way and could be compared, they're all so high that it would be absolutely impossible to hear any difference based on that alone. Build up a list of amps that meet your power/impedance/features needs, narrow it down based on brand reputation (NOT popularity, something can be popular and still suck, just look at half of the mainstream brands out there), and if, at the end, you still have a couple left, choose based on size, color, whatever you want.


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

i should have listen to you guys and saved more money but noo i had to have an amp right now and i ended up getting a soundstorm laboratories f2800 1600watt amp and well......i burned it up in 2 days. i wired it up right just overheated and now wont come off protection even if i unplug rca's and speaker wires. so im screwed out 100bucks now.i took it apart and nothin looks burned up. i took an electronic class and id kno if somethin burned up if i seen it but nothin looks damaged really. ima put it backtogether one of these days and try it again. but prolyl either save for another amp or just sell my subs.


----------

